# Obama's Parting Gift To Sportsmen



## N5BAA (Dec 29, 2016)

Do a google search on US Fish and Wildlife Director's signing No. 219.

Hint - It eliminates the use of all lead ammo and fishing tackle on Federal Lands. Appears to me to say IMMEDIATELY, but I could be wrong. Surely by 2022.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Like a lot of his legacy, it will disappear into the ether. I am amazed that any informed person actually has any respect for him or the way he handled his responsibilities.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Hopefully it gets over turned but won't it won't make any difference for us out in California .
Bullets are 50 cents to a buck cartridges 1 to 2 dollars each.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

HMMM! Well I have enough Ammo and Lead Sinkers to do me until I die and do most my hunting and fishing on Federal Land. Most viewed don't realize that there is a lot more Federal Land than just BLM and National Forest.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

We do need to get rid of all lead at some point.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Very true. Most of it sits in congress.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That stuff in congress and the senate isn't lead. 92% is hot air the other 8% is B/S. 

 Al


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

TedH71 said:


> We do need to get rid of all lead at some point.


Lead exists naturally in all of the US at a rate higher than the last proposed EPA cleanup. It has done so since creation but the regulators would have one clean it to a point that the clean up would never end. The last proposed clean up rate was 5 ppb or parts per billion. 
This is an issue of restricting freedoms rather than restricting pollutants.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The republican administration and republican congress are busy trying to give our public lands to the states knowing that this will force the states to sell it off to their rich buddies. Hunters will be kicked off the once public land along with everyone but the wealthy. Just like Europe.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Gianni said:


> Lead exists naturally in all of the US at a rate higher than the last proposed EPA cleanup. It has done so since creation but the regulators would have one clean it to a point that the clean up would never end. The last proposed clean up rate was 5 ppb or parts per billion.
> This is an issue of restricting freedoms rather than restricting pollutants.


Freedom to pollute?


----------

